# Lightake.com: Review Maker Recruitment



## Lightake.com (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi:
I am from Lightake.com.
I post here just wanna recruit some guys who are interested in text review or video review for lightake.com.
If you do have, let me know.
You can post here and PM to me to know more about the details.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## koreancuber (Dec 1, 2010)

I've made some written reviews on speedsolving.com, and I'd be happy to write more


----------



## akiramejin (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd do it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll do it.. well I kinda already do it, but I'll do it some more!


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd be happy to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Can you provide more information?
Or are you just asking us "hey guys, please review our stuff!"?


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 1, 2010)

do i have to say the discription out loud or just show it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm quite knowledgeable and I think I could be good at reviewing, I have a good amount size of cubes to compare said product with what I have in my collection


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 1, 2010)

I've made quite a few video reviews which i have gotten good feedback for, and I would be happy to make some for lightake.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2010)

How much are you paying for this?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> How much are you paying for this?


 
Thom and I have been looking for something like this since we started CubeCast. Hmmm.


----------



## riffz (Dec 1, 2010)

If you send the cubes I'll do it free.  I'm getting a new HD video camera for Christmas so the videos would be good quality as well.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi:
Sorry for the late reply.
I have emptied all my PM box.
In a word, your reviews will not be free, we will pay for what you've done for lightake.com, except your youtube channel attract less people than we expected.
Please check this following link to see more details:
http://www.lightake.com/help/detail.do/ID.79

Money is just three steps away:
1. Sign up for your LT affiliate account(normal lightake account is also ok)
2. Post your affiliate URL anywhere you like(shopping sites, video sites, review sites and so on)
3. Redeem referral points for products or cash back
It's not that hard like you imagine.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi:
It's really profitable.
I think you guys should have a try.

Lightake.com


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 6, 2010)

I would have no problem doing this. However I can do the affiliate thing as well.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 6, 2010)

how do you make an affiliate account? i only seem to be able to make a general member account


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2010)

I already have MANY reviews on my Youtube channel, so I would be happy to make reviews for Lightake!!!


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 6, 2010)

If I get discounted cubes, I'll do it. I might even do comparisons.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 7, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I would have no problem doing this. However I can do the affiliate thing as well.


 
Hi:
It's ok that you can do whatever you think it's suitable for lightake.
We are standing by to help you then.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll do it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## CUBER888 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ill do it


----------



## Logan (Dec 7, 2010)

You asked me to do this a few weeks ago, and i responded. You seemed to have stopped contact, however.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 8, 2010)

da25centz said:


> how do you make an affiliate account? i only seem to be able to make a general member account


 
Hi:
Actually you can also do this using your general member account.
Login--My Account--Site Affiliate--My Promotion Plan
You will know how to do.
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi:
For any want to do the reviews, just let me know through PM.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 15, 2010)

Recently, a lot of friends ask us about how to do video reviews and how to get paid, I just post a link here for your reference.
If you still have any questions, let me know:
http://www.lightake.com/help/detail.do/ID.79

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Logan (Dec 15, 2010)

How long will it take (aproximately) for the cubes to get to the U.S for review?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> How long will it take (aproximately) for the cubes to get to the U.S for review?


 
Hi：
It takes 7-10days to reach US when we are at normal times.
But refer the time close to The Christmas, no accurate time can be made.
Sorry for that.

Lightake.com


----------

